
Show HN: Blissify - a_t
http://www.blissify.io
======
Vaskivo
What was you idea when coming up and building this app?

Apart from the pure engineering challenge, I see no value in this application.
It promotes coddling and echo-chambering.

------
ffggvv
Can't I block sites myself with a click of a button? Besides privacy concerns
and CPU burn I don't see what benefits blissify provides.

~~~
a_t
barring overtly offensive/shocking material, do we really browse the internet
with enough removal from the content we are viewing to consciously recognize
(and take long-term action) when a website is making us uncomfortable? the
position being put forward by this extension is 'no', though your point is
valid in a general sense

